# Somewhat irksome, over zealous button pushers.



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

I have now been "modded" twice. I seriously wonder if some admins on here are on a bit of a power trip?

Surely in the spirit of free communication, there should be somewhat less censorship? One of my posts was deleted and that post pointed all who might have been interested to know that the cheapest place they could get an aeropress was from http://brownbear.co. The other post was deleted because it was trivial and amusing though certainly not offensive, or even off topic!

I wonder if this thread will get modded or whether indeed I'll be banned for voicing my frustrations?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You bad boy!

13 admins.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hoff, Ron modded your brownbear link because you posted it in the forum for discussion on home roasting, which had admittedly gone a little off topic. Thats not your fault of course, but, perhaps mods could consider a message to the message being modded saying why?


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Why didn't my message just get bounced somewhere else. If you're going to go to the trouble of deleting a message which has relevant information to everyone else on the forum, why not just move it to a different thread? After I asked why my message was deleted, I was told it might be nice if I put it back on in the coffee lounge for the users to see. I don't see why I should have to re-type my message over and I just shut the lid on my computer and a little bit of me died inside...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hoff, all this after 68 posts......imagine how you will feel when and if you get to 5000......!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi Hoff I removed a post of the sales thread , under the guidance of the current sales rules , if you wish to discuss this with me I'm happy to do this via pm or provide my phone number for you . If you have issues re recent moderation then I'm see Glenn will be happy to discuss these with you .

Thanks


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

I hope enough of me is alive to get past 100 posts!


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi Hoff I removed a post of the sales thread , under the guidance of the current sales rules , if you wish to discuss this with me I'm happy to do this via pm or provide my phone number for you . If you have issues re recent moderation then I'm see Glenn will be happy to discuss these with you .
> 
> Thanks


I think my opening this thread is enough of a hint that I'm hoping for a bit of a discussion... In the spirit of openness, I'd like to keep it all public. I don't need your phone number just yet.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Hoff - The 'little bit of me died inside' just made me chuckle! Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fair enough ,the sales rules put in place ask people to restrict comments to questions re the item and if they are interested in it .

Glenn is the person to contact , it's his forum if you are unhappy with the recent changes and or moderation

There was I believe a thread in the sales parts explaining the change to these rules .

Cheers


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Fair enough ,the sales rules put in place ask people to restrict comments to questions re the item and if they are interested in it .
> 
> Glenn is the person to contact , it's his forum if you are unhappy with the recent changes and or moderation
> 
> ...


I asked a question about the lego man - I asked if he was included in the sale. You chose to delete that post despite it being potentially relevant to the sale. Why is it for you to decide whether or not that is inside or outside the rules? What if that had clinched the deal for me? What if I secretly always wanted a small man made of lego holding a coffee mug to complete my priceless collection? I later posted with the same first sentence and adding some more information about my experiences of using myHermes/Parcelmonkey for delivery. That post wasn't "modded". Why was it deemed any more relevant?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hoffmonkey said:


> I asked a question about the lego man - I asked if he was included in the sale. You chose to delete that post despite it being potentially relevant to the sale. Why is it for you to decide whether or not that is inside or outside the rules? What if that had clinched the deal for me? What if I secretly always wanted a small man made of lego holding a coffee mug to complete my priceless collection? I later posted with the same first sentence and adding some more information about my experiences of using myHermes/Parcelmonkey for delivery. That post wasn't "modded". Why was it deemed any more relevant?


One he has already indicated it wasn't included in an earlier post and I don't think it was a deal breaker if we are being honest

I am trying to apply the rules consistently which is the role of someone who moderates


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I fear a piece of me is dying arguing over this ...

I'll leave you to it.

None of us are perfect in what we do, apologies .

I haven't looked at other threads in the past hour because one I work for a living ( this isn't my job )

Secondly ive been reading , digesting and replying to this thread .

Cheers


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> One he has already indicated it wasn't included in an earlier post and I don't think it was a deal breaker if we are being honest
> 
> I am trying to apply the rules consistently which is the role of someone who moderates


I just re-read the thread and I can't see the lego man being mentioned in any earlier post.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmmm, maybe time to start a new thread, on "lastworditis"?


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Thirteen Char


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Hoffmonkey said:


> Thirteen Char


Somebody please moderate that waste of a post


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

My main point in all of this is that over zealous moderation dampens lively debate and is entirely subjective; what one person considers important may not be what someone else considers trivial.

Also when a post which has relevant information in it just gets deleted, that information by the nature of the deletion gets lost. I think it would be nice if a thread might be started which is used for bounced moderated posts...


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Hoffmonkey said:


> My main point in all of this is that over zealous moderation dampens lively debate and is entirely subjective; what one person considers important may not be what someone else considers trivial.


You are correct on that point.

However the only way that fair moderation works is when the moderator attempts to keep the thread within the Rules of the Forum for a particular section. If you don't like the Rules it is a matter for you to take up with the Forum Owner.

The 'For Sale' section is easily diverted away from the seller's offer to sell. If Members keep with the Rules then there would be no need for moderation.

In the case where I was involved in the 'Home Roasters' section the thread obviously goes off course & away from 'Home Roasting - Todays Roast'.

I put up a polite non - aggressive post asking folk to come back onto thread. Members acknowledged this but the very next post was yours pointing to a link for an Aeropress. Helpful but hardly 'Todays Roast'. I point out your Post was made after I had requested to keep things on topic. In fact it could be construed that you wished to ignore my request. I removed your post & gave the reason for the deletion. I did clearly say it was a useful post & maybe start a new thread elsewhere. I also PMd you with the reason I deleted the post.

My regret is that I did not spot the deviation off track earlier as I would have requested the return to topic at that time.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm sorry that you feel this is over zealous moderation. There is no intent to moderate heavy-handed and if anything we are one of the lightest touch forums on the internet.

Most moderation happens automatically (links being bounced) and the mods release them when free to do so. This is to stop spam advertising by bots and spammers.

On the occasion that moderation manually takes place we try to leave a reason in the moderation section or PM the user to advise why a post has been modded.

This is not available on all devices (eg when using Tapatalk on an iPad) therefore sometimes this gets missed.

Just PM me if you have a questions and I can respond. I have alerts setup on my phone to check - much easier and keeps the forum clean too (on topic discussing coffee)


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for the replies folks. Whilst I am sure I've ruffled some feathers, I've probably also given pause for thought where the owner of the finger hovering over the delete key might just wait a while. Had that occurred in this case, the deleted post would have been magically amended (as I started doing only moments after posting the original comment). As it was, I re-posted the "amended" post in its entirety and it lived. Luckily my "edit post" error message on submission still had some history and I hit the back button, copied and pasted as a new post.

I used to be a very active member of a kitesurfing forum which in its early days was all but abandoned for over-moderation. Whilst I'm sure that Glenn is entirely accurate in his portrayal of this thread being light touch in its moderation, I've been thwacked twice in quick succession and I felt a bit peeved. Being the sort of chap who tends to wear his heart on his sleeve, I thought I'd let the sadness out and put fat fingers to keyboard...

I don't really want to be the guy that everyone thinks "STFU" about, but equally I'm not a shrinking violet who just quietly seethes.

Anyways. At this point, I want to add that I've been doing a lorra lorra reading of this forum, think there's VAST amounts of knowledge collectively owned and conveyed here.

I'll try to stick with just being someone who makes mildly amusing (yet on topic) quips to maintain the equilibrium.

Cheers


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

For the record, in my experience the mods here are doing and have done and top job of mediating and moderating the forum.

In the case of deleted posts, a PM to the poster explaining reasons might help mitigate any hard feelings, and allow them to re-post with offending content removed (I don't know if this already happens?), certainly people can feel hard done by when their posts are removed without reason.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for that


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Hoffmonkey said:


> I asked a question about the lego man - I asked if he was included in the sale. You chose to delete that post despite it being potentially relevant to the sale. Why is it for you to decide whether or not that is inside or outside the rules? What if that had clinched the deal for me? What if I secretly always wanted a small man made of lego holding a coffee mug to complete my priceless collection? I later posted with the same first sentence and adding some more information about my experiences of using myHermes/Parcelmonkey for delivery. That post wasn't "modded". Why was it deemed any more relevant?


That made me giggle.

I've never known anybody over the age of three get upset over lego before.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Hoffmonkey said:


> I asked a question about the lego man - I asked if he was included in the sale. You chose to delete that post despite it being potentially relevant to the sale. Why is it for you to decide whether or not that is inside or outside the rules? What if that had clinched the deal for me? What if I secretly always wanted a small man made of lego holding a coffee mug to complete my priceless collection? I later posted with the same first sentence and adding some more information about my experiences of using myHermes/Parcelmonkey for delivery. That post wasn't "modded". Why was it deemed any more relevant?


{Nudge-wink} Errrrr I know a man iike... He has a {wink} source if you know what I mean - He can get you a lego-man "no questions asked". {touches-nose} but remember - You ain't seen me right


----------

